# what about hot hot women



## froggy

well guys post em. thats GUYS NOT GAYS.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Oddball

Curse your black heart, Bob Stokes!


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


>



For real!!

I actually admit that I have a crush on her


----------



## asaratis

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real!!
> 
> I actually admit that I have a crush on her
Click to expand...

She does have some nice cleavage!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Dude said:


>


Overstock.com chick is hot! The KY Jelly girl is too!






Hubba hubba!


----------



## random3434

A hot woman for our dear Froggy!


----------



## Paulie

I have a preference for the TV financial women.  

Not that these two are the HOTTEST, but they have a complete package about them that is sexy as hell:

Erin Burnett from CNBC:






And Michelle Carusso-Cabrerra also from CNBC:


----------



## dilloduck

I can't find any with their clothes on.


----------



## Oddball

Paulie said:


> I have a preference for the TV financial women.
> 
> Not that these two are the HOTTEST, but they have a complete package about them that is sexy as hell:
> 
> Erin Burnett from CNBC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Michelle Carusso-Cabrerra also from CNBC:








Yummy!


----------



## dink

Look at those hot..............






Shoes.....


----------



## Oddball

While the dial is turned to CNBC, Melissa Lee is no slouch, either.


----------



## Oddball

Ingrid Bergman's hotness will never fade.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dude said:


> Ingrid Bergman's hotness will never fade.



Yeah, but she damn sure could hide it if she wanted to:


----------



## froggy

Echo Zulu said:


> A hot woman for our dear Froggy!



thank ya doll.


----------



## Paulie

Dude said:


> While the dial is turned to CNBC, Melissa Lee is no slouch, either.



I was thinking her too, as she HAS gotten better of late.  I think maybe she had some work done to be good enough to take over for Dillan.

She's awesome on Fast Money though.  Quick, witty, knows her shit, and the big boys try and fail everytime to get to her.

I remember when she first started they put her through the ringer.  They tested her hard, and she came out strong.  Good for her.  She makes a great FM host.

Now Maria?  It's almost time for her to take a hike these days...no?


----------



## xsited1

Click on picture to increase hotness:


----------



## Oddball

Paulie said:


> Now Maria?  It's almost time for her to take a hike these days...no?


Never thought she was that hot.


----------



## Oddball

xsited1 said:


> Click on picture to increase hotness:
> 
> View attachment 8513


----------



## mudwhistle

Here's my choice. 

*Subcommander T'Pol*


She's one hot Vulcan












*Jolene Blalock*
Born March 5, 1975 in San Diego, California. Is an American actress best known for playing Sub-Commander (later Commander) T'Pol, a Vulcan in Star Trek: Enterprise.


----------



## Midnight Marauder




----------



## Paulie

I would never vote for Sarah Palin, but I would give her an entire day of my time in the bedroom.

She satisfies my milf fetish.


----------



## Paulie

Dude said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on picture to increase hotness:
> 
> View attachment 8513
Click to expand...


Heh... Bob Dole..



Bob: "Liz I'm horney, but I lost my pen and I can't find any others!"

Liz: "I'm on my period anyway, so here (reahes into panties)....just hold onto _this_"

Bob: "Works for me babe!"


----------



## Toro




----------



## driveby

Not as hot as Martha Stewart, but .......


----------



## manifold




----------



## Big Black Dog

When it comes to "HOT" women, Mrs. BBD gets my vote.  Nobody is prettier.  Nobody is sexier.  She looks just as good in jeans and a t-shirt as she does in evening wear and diamonds.  I'm a very, very lucky guy and I truly did marry way outside of my league.  I'd post a picture but you guys wouldn't believe the picture I posted was that of Mrs. BBD.  Besides that, she's a pretty private person.  Just take my word for it.  She is "HOT".


----------



## Toro

I'm prone to Victoria Secrets models.


----------



## Neser Boha

Erykah Badu ... I'ms a hetero girl and even I's got a crush on her


----------



## namvet




----------

